# neues Board (GIGABYTE, P5B) - ist es linux-kompatibel?

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

ich möchte mir endlich mal wieder nach ein paar Jahren einen neuen Rechner (schnellere CPU, mehr RAM usw.) zulegen. Dafür habe ich mir von meinem Händler einen Kostenvoranschlag zusammenstellen lassen. Und jetzt preist er mir als Mainboard eine GIGABYTE 965P DS3 an.

Natürlich habe ich erstmal versucht, so viele Testberichte zu finden wie möglich. Die klingen eigentlich alle ganz positiv. Das einzige, was mich derzeit noch abschreckt, ist die Angabe "ICH8". Im Linux-Kernel finde ich zwar Optionen für ICH4 und ICH5 (das brauche ich zum Beispiel für meinen aktuellen Rechner), aber nicht für ICH8.

Hat einer von euch so ein Board oder kann mir eventuell sagen, ob das Teil "linuxverträglich" ist oder nicht?

Christoph S.Last edited by Christoph Schnauß on Sun Jan 21, 2007 2:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## astaecker

ICH8 wird seit dem Kernel 2.6.18 unterstützt.

Du solltest aber nochmal gucken, ob der Marvell LAN Chip und der IDE Chip (ICH8 selber hat keine IDE Ports mehr; keine Ahnung, welcher hier verbaut wurde) unterstützt wird.

----------

## Klaus Meier

So wie es aussieht, wird der PATA-Teil dieses Chipsatzes erst ab Kernel 2.6.19 unterstützt, der SATA-Teil schon länger. Beim Netzwerkanschluß müßte es gehen. Also laufen tut es unter Testing, von einer Gentoo-CD über ein PATA-CDROM installieren geht nicht.

Aber kanst ja dein bestehendes System (wenn es testing ist) so anpassen, daß es auch die neue Hardware unterstützt und dann die Platte wechseln.

----------

## gabelhonz

 *arlsair wrote:*   

> ICH8 wird seit dem Kernel 2.6.18 unterstützt.
> 
> Du solltest aber nochmal gucken, ob der Marvell LAN Chip und der IDE Chip (ICH8 selber hat keine IDE Ports mehr; keine Ahnung, welcher hier verbaut wurde) unterstützt wird.

 

Marvell LAN wird unterstützt! http://www.marvell.com/drivers/search.do (Stichwort Yukon)

gruß

----------

## astaecker

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> ... von einer Gentoo-CD über ein PATA-CDROM installieren geht nicht.

 

Man kann dafür auch alternative LiveCDs verwenden, z.B. das gentoo-basierte Sabayon Linux oder auch Knoppix. Hauptsache, der Kernel ist neu genug.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> So wie es aussieht, wird der PATA-Teil dieses Chipsatzes erst ab Kernel 2.6.19 unterstützt, der SATA-Teil schon länger. Beim Netzwerkanschluß müßte es gehen. Also laufen tut es unter Testing, von einer Gentoo-CD über ein PATA-CDROM installieren geht nicht.

 

Aha. Die 2006.1-install-CD hat einen Kernel 2.6.17, mein aktuelles System hat 2.6.19. Das Board hat noch einen IDE-Anschluß für CD-ROM. Also würde sich die CD gar nicht booten lassen oder bloß dann die vorhandene SATA-Platte nicht erkennen?

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Aber kanst ja dein bestehendes System (wenn es testing ist) so anpassen, daß es auch die neue Hardware unterstützt und dann die Platte wechseln.

 

Hm. Das heißt ich müßte meine jetzige IDE-Platte erstmal an den IDE-Anschluß anstöpseln, dann alles rüberschubsen? Heißen diese SATA-Platten bzw. deren Partitionen (ich habe das neue Teil noch nicht) dann auch weiterhin /dev/hda bzw. /dev/hdb usw.? Ich habe einfach noch keine Ahnung, wie ich mich auf SATA vorbereiten sollte. Oder sollte ich doch lieber ein anderes Board mit Sockel 775 (als Prozessor hat mir mein Händler einen Intel Core2 Duo E6600 vorgeschlagen, und auch bei dem finde ich die Testberichte gut) nehmen?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also es würde erst gar nicht vom CDROM booten, aber deine Platte dann schon erkennen, wenn es denn gebootet hätte, grins...

Einfach im Kernel den neuen PATA, SATA und Netzwerkanschluß aktivieren. Eventuell ist da auch noch ein anderes USB drauf (uhci, ohci usw).  Und dann die Platte vom alten Rechner in den neuen stecken.

Die SATA-Laufwerke werden wie SCSI angesprochen, also /dev/sda0 usw.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Also es würde erst gar nicht vom CDROM booten, aber deine Platte dann schon erkennen, wenn es denn gebootet hätte, grins...

 

Aha, gut zu wissen. Ich glaube mich erinnern zu können, daß es irgendwo eine Anleitung zum Bau einer eigenen bootfähigen CD gibt, so daß ich ja meinen Kernel 2.6.19 da gleich reinstopfen könnte. Aber ich finde das nicht wieder.

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Die SATA-Laufwerke werden wie SCSI angesprochen, also /dev/sda0 usw.

 

Danke, ich werde es mir merken.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Machs doch Schritt für Schritt. Aber den alten Rechner zum posten behalten. Wir helfen dir schon weiter. Also gehen tut es.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Machs doch Schritt für Schritt. Aber den alten Rechner zum posten behalten. Wir helfen dir schon weiter. Also gehen tut es.

 

Werde ich tun, aber das neue Stück kommt frühestens Montag ins Haus, ich werde ihn morgen bestellen und bezahlen. Bisher habe ich nur den Kostenvoranschlag - und wenn mir die Summe auch nicht gefällt, finde ich die Hardwareauswahl, die mein Händler getroffen hat, doch ganz plausibel. Und keine Sorge: der "alte" soll bestehenbleiben und kommt ins lokale Netz, erhält bloß andere Aufgaben.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

so, heute habe ich den neuen Rechner bezahlt, eventuell wird er noch heute abend geliefert, sonst morgen.

Ich habe beim Händler die Möglichkeit eingeräumt bekommen, erstmal zu testen, ob ich die Hardware booten kann. Und mit dem GIGABYTE-Board gings überhaupt nicht. Also hat er mir ein ASUS P5B eingebaut, das hat ebenfalls SATA. Und da gings erstmal mit einer Gentoo-CD (2006.1-miniinstall) auch nicht richtig - das heißt, die beiden SATA-Platten hat die CD zwar gefunden, nicht aber das CD-Laufwerk. Es kam immer nur die Bootmeldung "no bootable Medium found".  Das verstehe ich nicht ganz, weil ja offensichtlich erstmal gebootet wurde, und ich nach dieser Meldung auch angeboten bekomme, auf eine shell (ash) zu wechseln. Irgendwas ist also in den Speicher geladen worden, und das kann ja nur von der CD gekommen sein.

Ich habs dann mit dem allerjüngsten Debian "testing" (Etch) versucht. Die CD hat einen 2.6.18er Kernel (Gentoo 2006.1 hat einen 2.6.17er), und die machte es völlig problemlos. Daher hab ich mich dann entschieden, das gute neue Stück zu bezahlen und liefern zu lassen.

So ganz beiläufig hat mir der Händler erzählt, das Teil hätte eine 64bit-Architektur. Kann es sein, daß ich da einfach nur die falsche Gentoo-CD gezogen habe? Bisher hatte ich noch nie einen Rechner mit 64bit-Architektur. Gibt es irgendwo eine Zusammenfassung zum Nachlesen, was ich da eventuell zu beachten habe?

----------

## Bloodsurfer

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> So ganz beiläufig hat mir der Händler erzählt, das Teil hätte eine 64bit-Architektur. Kann es sein, daß ich da einfach nur die falsche Gentoo-CD gezogen habe? Bisher hatte ich noch nie einen Rechner mit 64bit-Architektur. Gibt es irgendwo eine Zusammenfassung zum Nachlesen, was ich da eventuell zu beachten habe?

 

Nope, daran kann es prinzipiell nicht hängen, denn den C2D kannst du sowohl als 32bitter wie auch als 64bitter betreiben. Der sollte also beide Arten von live cd schlucken.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Bloodsurfer wrote:*   

> den C2D kannst du sowohl als 32bitter wie auch als 64bitter betreiben

 

Eben, da sollte er in den Kompatibilitätsmodus gehen. Das Problem ist nur, den Rechner erstmal zu booten, damit man ein Betriebssystem aufspielen kann. Und als "default" soll da eigentlich ein Gentoo drauf. Naja, es sollte schon möglich sein, ihn dann erstmal über die Debian-CD zu booten und dann aus einer gechrooteten Umgebung Gentoo zu bauen. Im Gegenzug für die gute Hardware-Beratung darf ich meinem Händler vermutlich seine Datenbank revidieren ... ;-)

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Ja, das ist ja kein Problem. Ich würde aber ne Sabayon DVD bevorzugen, das ist doch besser als mit debian fremdzugehen  :Wink: 

----------

## Palatinum

muss nicht unbedingt eine DVD von Sabayon sein, download dauert schon ziemlich lange.

Bei meinem Asus P5B wifi/AB der den selbigen Chipsatz benutzt hats eine selbstgestrickte minimal Gentoo getan.

siehe diesen Thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-494387-highlight-jmicron.html

Die normale Live-CD wird zwar gebootet, jedoch findet beim installieren kein CD-Rom Laufwerk.

----------

## Gibheer

also ich habe hier einen Samsung X11c Laptop mit einer SATA-Platte und einem Intel-Chipsatz mit ICH-7 und ich hatte weder mit dem 2.6.18 noch mit dem 2.6.19 probleme.

Seid dem neuen 2.6.19er kernel ist alles was sata betrifft ausgelagert in einen eigenen Menuepunkt, nciht mehr unter SCSI und da sind auch die treiber fuer dei ICH-6/7/8 SATA-Treiber dabei. Unter ata findet man auch die IDE-Treiber fuer diesen Chipsatz, sollte also kein Problem sein, das Board mit dem 2.619 zum laufen zu bekommen.

----------

## Palatinum

@Gibheer

Es betrifft auch nicht wirklich SATA, sondern IDE-Laufwerke an dem JMicron-Controler (dort hängt sein DVD/CD dran). Das Treibermodul ist nicht im Kernel der derzeitigen Live-CD's enthalten.

ICH8 hat keinen nativen IDE-Controler mehr, deshalb wird hier auf JMicron aufgesetzt (die meisten neuen Boards).

IDE wird in nächster Zukunft aussterben, deshalb sollte man sich bei einem Neukauf gleich für SATA DVD/CD entscheiden.

Der oben angegebene Link verweist auf einen Thread, bei dem man sich eine Live-CD (Gentoo-based)herunterladen kann. Damit habe ich dann auch ohne Probleme ein 64 Bit-System auf dem ASUS P5B deluxe aufsetzen können.Last edited by Palatinum on Sat Jan 20, 2007 11:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ixo

Hallo Christoph Schnauß,

ich schreibe hier an einem Rechner mit GIGABYTE 965P DS4 Mainboard. Es scheint also wohl zu laufen   :Smile: 

```
 # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 6 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev f2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation SATA Controller 1 IDE (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation SATA Controller 2 IDE (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GT] (rev a1)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 22)

04:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

04:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

05:06.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

```

Der Vorteil dieses Boards ist, dass es eine Heatpipe anstelle eines Lüfters hat (deshalb habe ich mich u.a. für dieses Modell entschieden).

Es läuft hier momentan mit einem unmodifizierten  2.6.18-gentoo-r5 -er kernel. Um mit diesem kernel gleichzeitig an die Platten (SATA) und das cd-Laufwerk (ide) zu kommen, musst Du den kernel entsprechend einstellen. Falls Du noch Interesse an dem Board haben solltest, schreib 'mal, ich muss nämlich booten um im Bios nachzusehen   :Rolling Eyes: 

mfg, ixo

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Wenn ich an einem solchen Board keine IDE Laufwerke nutzen will, sondern sagen wir mal, nur SATA1/2 Festplatten und DVD, läuft das dann auch mit der alten Gentoo Live CD?

----------

## ixo

Ich hab's momentan noch mit einer BIOS Einstellung laufen, in der sämtliche SATA Platten als /dev/hd? Platten dargestellt werden (ohne messbare Performancenachteile). (Für Windows (brauche ich für ein paar Spiele für Sohnemann) muss ich das Bios allerdings wieder anders einstellen, damit der dann das CD-Laufwerk sieht.)

Mit dem 2.6.19er kernel sollte es eigentlich auch anders gehen (also mit /dev/sd?), habe ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert. Am Einfachsten ist im englischen kernel Forum mit 'jmicron' zu suchen. Man benötigt eine spezielle boot-CD mit den entsprechenden Treibern (die gibt's da).

Grüße, ixo

----------

## Palatinum

@Bloodsurfer

Ja, dann gibt es keine Probleme, da die Treibermodule SATA im Kernel aktiviert sind.

Schnittstellen hast Du auf dem ASUS genug 8xSATA 2xJMicron AHCI

@ixo

da Du auch den JMicron verbaut hast, versuch es bitte mal mit der Einstellung AHCI.

Das hatte bei mir den Vorteil, dass unter Windows alle Laufwerke erkannt werden und funktionieren (war in der PATA/IDE Einstellung nicht so).

Das Problem dass die Laufwerke als /dev/hdx erkannt werden, liegt an Deiner Kerneleinstellung, war bei mir auch so. 

Entferne alle IDE-Treiber und deaktiviere IDE/ATA - das braucht man nicht mehr. Nur mit den SATA-Treibern werden die Laufwerke als /dev/sgx angezeigt.

Habe zwar das ASUS-Board, aber wenn Du die .config brauchst, melde Dich mal.

----------

## ixo

@Palatinum

Das Problem mit dem Board trat bei mir auf (vor einigen Monaten, als ich es gekauft habe), weil ich sowohl ide (DVD Laufwerk) als auch SATA (Platte) an ihm hängen hatte (ich glaube kernel 2.6.15 war da stable, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher). Seitdem läuft's halt so.

Auf welche kernel Version bezieht sich /dev/sgx? Ist das der 2.6.19er? (Den verwende ich auf einem anderen Rechner gerade wegen eines Promise Controlers.)

Gruß, ixo

----------

## Palatinum

@ixo

ja genau, als ich das System aufgespielt habe, war es der testing Kernel (~amd64)  2.6.19-gentoo-r2.

Anfangs hatte ich noch die ATA/IDE Treiber mit drin. Diese haben sich aber mit den libsata Treibern während des hochfahrens nicht vertragen. Da waren dann die Laufwerke als /dev/hdx zu erkennen. Nachdem ich die Treiber (ATA/IDE) vollständig aus dem Kernel herausgenommen habe, wurden die Laufwerke (2 an der Zahl) dann als /dev/sg0 bzw. /dev/sg1 angezeigt.

Wie gesagt im BIOS habe ich den JMicron auf AHCI eingestellt, was nun bei den OS Windows und Linux sich gleich gut verträgt. -> hätte für Dich den Vorteil, dass Du für Windows nicht im BIOS ändern müsstest.

Um noch mal auf das Themas des Threads zurückzukommen, das ASUS P5B deluxe wifi/AB ist hier voll Linux kompatibel.

Grüße  Pala

----------

## samsonus

da ich morgen meinen neuen rechner bekomme und da auch das P5B verbaut ist und ich gerne ein RAID 1 einrichten würde, würde mich interessieren, ob da einer schon erfahrungen mit gemacht hat.

gruss samsonus

P.S. vielleicht könnten wir in den Thread Titel den Namen des Board aufnehmen.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

erstmal ein Dank an die Diskussion, da sind ein paar gute Ratschläge dabei. Ich habe mir trotzdem erstmal den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes gewählt und mit meiner Debian-CD gebootet. Da die beiden Platten, die ich drin habe, groß genug sind, habe ich dann erstmal zwei primäre Partitionen eingerichtet: /dev/sda1 blieb leer (für Gentoo vorgesehen, in /dev/sda2 habe ich das "Grundsystem" für Debian installiert. Das ging in zehn Minuten. Und damit startet der Rechner erstmal.

Bei Debian gibt es zwar den Textbrowser "links" nicht im Grundsystem (man könnte ihn sich natürlich problemlos dazuholen), aber wget ist dabei, und solche Zutaten wie nano und lspci und ifconfig ebenfalls - nano sogar mit deutschsprachiger Benutzerführung. Also habe ich mir mit wget das stage-Archiv und den Portage-Tree auf /dev/sda1 geholt und ausgepackt (da gibt es ein kleines Problem: tar funktioniert nicht gleich, man muß also mit "apt-get install bzip2" doch noch ein winziges Paket zusätzlich downloaden) und hatte dann damit genau dieselben Voraussetzungen, als ob ich von einer Gentoo-CD aus gestartet wäre. emerge funktioniert nach einem chroot, und was will man zur Systeminstallation schon mehr haben ... Naja, da "mirrorselect" auf diesem Weg nicht zur Verfügung steht, muß die mirror-Liste von Hand in die /etc/make.conf eingetragen werden, aber dafür reicht die Anleitung im Handbuch aus.

Jetzt hängt es natürlich noch ein bißchen am Kernel, da ich die Einzelteile meiner neuen Hardware noch nicht ganz genau kenne. Es gibt eine Kerneloption für dieses jmicron-Dings, so daß ich ziemlich sicher bin, das Ganze im Lauf des Tages noch vervollständigen zu können. Die "selbstgestrickte" CD, auf die Palatinum angespielt hat, habe ich nicht ziehen können, der Server ist überlastet. Aber der Weg, den ich jetzt gegangen bin, ist ziemlich unproblematisch.

Eine Frage muß ich trotzdem nochmal wiederholen: das ist also jetzt eine 64bit-Architektur. Habe ich da irgendwas zu beachten im Unterschied zu meinem bisherigen 32bit-Rechner?Last edited by Christoph Schnauß on Mon Jan 22, 2007 8:20 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *samsonus wrote:*   

> da ich morgen meinen neuen rechner bekomme und da auch das P5B verbaut ist und ich gerne ein RAID 1 einrichten würde, würde mich interessieren, ob da einer schon erfahrungen mit gemacht hat.

 Du kannst dir erstmal im BIOS RAID einstellen. Wie weit sich das Ganze dann auch mit dem entsprechenden Kernel "umsetzen" läßt, weiß ich noch nicht, ich brauche es nicht.

Eine Anmerkung zum BIOS: ich war erstmal bißchen irritiert, weil es mir die vorhandenen SATA-Platten nicht angezeigt hat. Das tut es eigentümlicherwiese erst dann, wenn eine Partitionstabelle vorhanden ist.

 *samsonus wrote:*   

> P.S. vielleicht könnten wir in den Thread Titel den Namen des Board aufnehmen.

 "Schaun mer 'mal" - wenn, dann müßte ich das ja machen. Ich maile mal an Edit ...

----------

## Palatinum

Sollte der Titel nicht in ASUS P5B umbenannt werden, meines Wissens gibt es kein Gigabyte P5B????

----------

## think4urs11

keine direkte Supportfrage, daher Deutsches Forum -> Diskussionsforum.

----------

## samsonus

hat jemand von euch unter dem P5B mal ein RAID eingerichtet?

Hab ich im Handbuch richtig verstanden, dass RAID über den JMicron Controller nur über die externe SATA Schnittstelle funktioniert?

gruss samsonus

----------

## samsonus

*bump*

----------

